# Mailing less expensive prescription meds from the Philippines to the US?



## Hank1953 (3 mo ago)

So my US-based sibling has a lifelong ailment greatly eased by a prescription medication much less expensive in the Philippines; when I asked a shipping rep at a Mabolo ship shop, she said as long as I could provide the prescription it would be OK to ship. I'm a one-week old Cebu resident, learning lessons from the wonderfully friendly and subtly different culture, and this feels too easy - anyone else doing this? Thanks!


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I think it will probably be OK,
because US does not open every package.
And if opened with a copy of your prescription, it's probably too much work to verify it.

Now, if the medication is a controlled narcotic or painkiller, I'd expect legal trouble.

Supposedly people have been ordering medicine from Canada for decades.

I don't have experience.
Maybe someone else here does.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

What shipping company? None of the main carriers will touch prescription medication unless it has a prescription and a certified letter from the drug manufacturer.
Our daughter has a Philippine issued prescription but lives abroad. We have tried to send her medication with all the main companies like Fedex, UPS etc and nobody will accept the shipment.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hank be very careful, like Howard mentioned, if it's a controlled substance there could be trouble.

The wheels of justice are very slow here, you could end up in a detention/jail for years awaiting your case and as a new Expat, welcome to the forum.

Without any doubt you can plainly see that his is a 3rd world country. I feel I've done my best to warn a fellow expat of the many danger's we face as foreigners and this is one of them, mailing prescription medications.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I am in the US. I order meds from India. They have a very robust selection of stuff. Not narcotics. They are cheap. They ship directly to my house. No prescription.

You do have some work. You have to figure out the name they use for the med you want. Google can do it.

Indiamart.com


----------



## Hank1953 (3 mo ago)

louiedepalma said:


> I am in the US. I order meds from India. They have a very robust selection of stuff. Not narcotics. They are cheap. They ship directly to my house. No prescription.
> 
> You do have some work. You have to figure out the name they use for the med you want. Google can do it.
> 
> Indiamart.com


Interesting for future research, Louie. Am resident in the Philippines, concerned about getting tangled with law enforcement for mailing prescripton-enabled medications to the US, but good thought for US-based family potentially ordering internationally. Thanks!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Be careful with ordering meds from india, much of it is fake.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Inhouse Pharmacy | Prescription Medications Shipped Worldwide


Inhouse Pharmacy ships authentic brand-name and generic prescription medications to your door. Get affordable prescription drugs from our internet pharmacy.




www.inhousepharmacy.vu





Located in Vanuatu, a island near Australia


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

I think that your concerns should be;

is it a prescribed drug in the Philippines,
is it a controlled substance that is illegal to possess in the Philippines,
is it a prescribed drug in the U.S.,
is it a controlled substance that is illegal to possess in the U.S.
 - can it be shipped legally from the Philippines to the U.S.

Many people buy OTC or prescription drugs from other countries. Most of the time it is technically illegal but the governments involved turn a blind eye to it. In the U.S. because they know that Big Pharma and insurance companies are gouging consumers,and because many citizens can travel to Canada or Mexico in person.

Just remember that laws are enforced selectively, and you don't want to be the one selected.


----------

